# Systemcamera for underwater



## Kvothedota (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi guys, im looking for a system camera that I can be using for underwater photography as well as for normal photos. So far in my close sight I have the Panasonic DMC GF6 with the following housing: https://www.hydronalin.eu/fotografi...gf6-14-42mm-unterwassergehaeuse-40m/a-691215/ (Site is in german, but the important stuff crosses language barriers i think) 
Now the highest i want to pay for this is at around ~750 for both housing and camera (with or w/o lenses, this one comes with a 14-42 lens) so this is pretty close to that already.. [SUP]^^[/SUP]
If anybody has anything else he would recommend I'd really appreciate that. If anybody has used the GF6 in for normal photography or for underwater photos I'd be happy to hear your evaluation
 Thx in advance


----------



## Ido (Aug 9, 2014)

Nikon 1 AW1. No housing needed.


----------



## AlanKlein (Aug 9, 2014)

How deep to you intend to dive?  Some cameras and housings are only good in shallower depths including the aforementioned Nikon.  Also, good photography requires a strobe light or two. Colors disappear using natural lighting only the deeper you dive. Built in strobes on these cameras usually are not strong enough.  They also are located in the front of the camera causing lots of reflections of particles in the water. This messes up the photos. Strobes should be away from the camera on the sides and the flash angled into the subject.   On the other hand, if all you want is a camera for a little snorkeling, the aforementioned Nikon might work just fine.


----------



## petrochemist (Aug 9, 2014)

Following your link the housing looks like a Meikon budget divers system. With  care it should be OK for snorkelling, and perhaps shallow dives but bare in mind depth ratings are usually listed for static pressure. Swimming with it increases the pressure so the safe depth will be less than half that.

It's not clear from the image if there's a control for zooming (you cant touch the zoom ring) but it might be for the power zoom lens. The lens port if flat which will be likely to give noticeable distortion at the wider end of the zoom. There are quite a few similar models available on e-bay including models for the GF2 & GF3 which would be cheaper cameras to have die on you!

I don't think you'll find a top quality underwater housing for a system camera that's under ~1000. You need to add the camera to that, and below 10' or so you'll want strobes too.
I have a diver friend who's into underwater photography, his housing cost more than his camera, each lens has it's own port (which can only be changed ashore before the dive) his strobes were £1500 each plus the arms to mount them etc.

There are some cheap 'waterproof' systems for cameras, but they are likely to cost you a new camera after you try them. My diver friend has known this happen with expensive housings too! A lot of care/maintenance is required to keep the seals good etc.

I'd strongly recommend checking some diving sites/magazines, and reading specific reviews, before getting anything.


----------

